# ♥.♥.♥ My collection ♥.♥.♥



## lunasea85 (Jun 28, 2009)

♥.♥.♥ My collection ♥.♥.♥
post the pic first...


----------



## Mizzvaine (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice collection. Nice shots.. it looks like it's something you can see at online makeup stores. Hehe.


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 28, 2009)

This is a great collection!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 28, 2009)

fantastic collection!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizzvaine* 

 
_Nice collection. Nice shots.. it looks like it's something you can see at online makeup stores. Hehe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 29, 2009)

love the collection.. u have such a good variety of brands


----------



## Elusive21 (Jun 29, 2009)

Great collection - it's beautiful!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 30, 2009)

really nice collection


----------



## christinebezans (Jul 1, 2009)

It looks so proffessionaly photographed


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 1, 2009)

Lovely collection!!


----------



## ashizzle (Apr 8, 2010)

Very nice collection! I like how the pictures look so clean.


----------



## stefwho (Jul 1, 2010)

great collection!


----------



## JM3535 (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice to see something other than MAC.


----------



## Kirsty (Jul 8, 2010)

I love to see you've hit pan on lots of things. I don't like it when everything looks like it hasn't been touched..It makes the collection seem unloved 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great collection!


----------



## Melanie1784 (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow amazing make up collection!


----------



## Becksabec (Jul 9, 2010)

this is a really nice collection


----------



## lenchen (Jul 10, 2010)

nice collection!


----------



## curly0306 (Jul 22, 2010)

You have a very lovely collection.


----------



## rrx2wm (Jul 25, 2010)

Great collection! I love seeing all the different brands.


----------



## heart (Apr 30, 2011)

love the variety!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Apr 30, 2011)

What a gorgeous collection!  And what a pity the person only posted this one time and that was years ago. I wonder what happened to them?  I would have loved to chat with them as the colours reflect someone with a pale complexion like me and I want to know colours and brands and collection names!  Drats...


----------

